# Northern Ireland Breeders?



## vEncrypted (Sep 30, 2013)

Any reptile breeders or owners in Northern Ireland? CO.Antrim direction


----------



## caine7 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi am from co.antrim and breed Leo's and few other things


----------



## nikki288 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Breeder*

I am in Belfast, and I bred quite a few different species of gecko, and pygmy chameleons.:welcome:


----------



## StuMcA (Apr 4, 2015)

Guy on here called SCI is a breeder. you can find him on facebook under SCI's reptiles


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

Where Dragons Dwell are Bearded Dragon breeders based in Dublin. I dont know a huge amount about their reputation but i came across them when i was looking at getting a new beardie.

Most of their morphs are all corals/reds/oranges


----------



## gexy (Mar 22, 2015)

I breed carpet pythons, corn snakes, king snakes and african house snakes too!


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

depends what your after. simon (sci) breeds corns, hognoses, leos etc. tony and jack (TJ reptiles) breed morph and locale boas, woma pythons, corns, and have some other stuff, they also have a retail premises. tony (emeraldisle) breeds ball pythons and has an online reptile shop eddie (reptile hunter) breeds ball pythons and has a retail premises. land of lizards is another retail premises.


----------



## Dieselgecko1 (Sep 28, 2015)

if you havnt already tried i would recommend you talk to reptile hunters in belfast. I got my first leopard gecko, crested gecko and royal python from there, but they do have a lot of other snakes, lizards and geckos as well. All their animals are healthy and are fairly priced. Plus if they dont have what your looking for they can contact other breeders they know or even get the reptile you want in stock for you.


----------



## molliepop81 (Feb 15, 2021)

nikki288 said:


> *Breeder*
> 
> I am in Belfast, and I bred quite a few different species of gecko, and pygmy chameleons.:welcome:


I am looking for a chameleon to keep as a pet!! I am 18 years old so it would be very much cared for. Are you still breeding them or know of anyone??


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This is from 2015 - best to do a Wanted Advert in Lizard Classifieds.


----------

